

The Army Is Developing a Mobile Arm Exoskeleton for Firearm Aim Stabilization - dach
http://www.thelatestnews.com/the-army-is-developing-a-mobile-arm-exoskeleton-for-firearm-aim-stabilization/

======
chockablock
Interestingly, the 'stable spoon' developed by Lift Labs (now part of Google
X) for folks with Parkinson's and essential tremor was inspired by work on
this same problem.

Source: [http://engineering.berkeley.edu/2014/04/control-design-
lift-...](http://engineering.berkeley.edu/2014/04/control-design-lift-labs)

